# الرادار Radar ..



## م.الـحـربي (21 أبريل 2007)

موضوع شيق يستحق القراءة ..







الرَّادار نظام إلكتروني يُستخدم لكشف أهداف مُتحرِّكة أو ثابتة وتحديد مواقعها. ويمكن للرَّادار تحديد اتجاه أهداف بعيدة عن رؤية العين البشريّة، وكذلك تحديد مسافتها وارتفاعها، كما يُمكن له إيجاد أهداف بصغر الحشرات أو بضخامة الجبال. ويَعْمَل الرَّادار بكفاءة في الّلَيل، وحتى في الضباب الكثيف والمطر أو الثلج. 

وقابلية الرَّادار لتنفيذ عدَّة مهام تجعله مفيدًا لأغراض مختلفة وواسعة؛ إذْ يعتمد الطيارون على الرَّادار لهبوط طائراتهم بأمان في المطارات المزدحمة، كما يستخدمه الملاحون في الطقس الرَّديء لقيادة سفنهم قرب القوارب والأهداف الخطرة. ويستخدم الكثير من الدول الرَّادار للحراسة من هجمات فُجائية من طائرات العدوِّ وصواريخه، كما يُمَكِّن الرَّادار المشتغلين بأحوال الطقس الجوِّيّ من تتبُّع العواصف المقتربة. ويستخدم العلماء الرَّادار لاستقصاء جو الأرض الأعلى، كما يستخدمونه أيضًا لدراسة الكواكب الأخرى وأقمارها. 

ويعمل جهاز كلِّ رادار تقريبًا بوساطة إرسال موجات راديوية باتجاه الهدف، واستقبال الموجات التي تنعكس منه. ويَدُلُّ الزمن الذي تستغرقه الموجات المنعكسة لتعود على مَدَى الهدف وكم يبعد؟، هذا بالإضافة إلى الاتجاه الذي تعود منه الموجات المنعكسة على موضع الهدف. 

وتختلف أجهزة الرَّادار في الحجم والشَّكْل، إلاَّ أنها جميعًا ذات أجزاء أساسية واحدة؛ ولكُل جهاز مُرْسل لإنتاج الإشارات الرادارية، وهوائي لبثِّها إلى الخارج، ويَجْمَع الهوائيُّ نفسه في معظم أنواع الرَّادار، الموجات المرتدة من الهدف. ويُقوِّي المُسْتَقبِل الموجات المنعكسة التي تُدْعى الأصداء بحيث يمكن رؤيتها على شاشة. وتُماثل شاشة الرادار أنبوب الصورة في جهاز التّلفاز، إلا أنها غالبًا ما تكون دائرية بدلاً من أن تكون مستطيلة. وتَظْهَر الأصداء نقاطًا من الضوء، أو خيالاً للهدف المُشاهَد. 

تاريخه : 
في عام 1904م اخترع العالم الألماني كريستيان هولسمييـر جهازاً بسيطاً يستخدم أشعة الراديو لمنع السفن من الاصطدام ببعضها البعض في البحار، وفي عام 1922م ظهر أول نظام لراديو طويل المدى على يـــدي العـــالم الايطالي جوجليلمو ماركوني. 

استخدامات الرَّادار 
تعتمد مراكز تحكُّم الحركة الجويَّة على الرَّادار لتتبُّع الطائرات وإرشادها في طيرانها بين المطارات. وتظهر الموجات الرَّاداريَّة المُنعكسة من الطائرات نقاطًا مضيئة على شاشة دائرية. ويمكن تحديد مَسار الطيران لكلِّ طائرة بمتابعة حركات النِّقاط. في الملاحة الجوية. الرَّادار أداة مهمة في الملاحة. وقد أسهم استخدامه في كلًّ المطارات والطائرات إلى حدٍّ كبير في سلامة الملاحة. 

والمعلوم أنَّ الحركة الجوية قرب المطارات الكبيرة تكون كثيفة للغاية، لذلك يستخدم مراقبو المرور المدرَّبون الرَّادار في جميع مطارات العالم الرئيسيَّة لتوجيه التدفُّق المُستمر للطائرات القادمة والمغادرة؛ إذ يبيّن الرَّادار للمراقبين مَوْضِع كلِّ طائرة في الجو في حد أدنى قدره 80 كم من المطار. وتمكِّنهم هذه المعلومات من مَنْع الاصطدامات باختيار أنسب المَسَارات ليتَّبعها الطيَّارون. ويعتمد المراقبون أيضًا على الرَّادار ليُمَكِّنهم من تَوجيه الهبوط الأرضي عند رداءة الطقس، وذلك حين تصبح رؤية الطيَّارين للأنوار والمدرَّجات صعبة أثناء اقترابهم. 

ويحدِّد نظام يُدْعى الرادار الثَّانويّ، الطائرة على شاشات المراقبين في الحركة الجوية. فتبعث الإشارة اللاسلكية مُرْسِلاً على الطائرة، فيرسل إشارة شفرية راجعة، تحوي إشارة نداء الطائرة. وهذه الإشارة تُرْسم على الشاشة بجانب النقطة التي تمثِّل الطائرة. 

وبمعظم الطائرات الحديثة أنواع مختلفة من الرادارات لتساعد الطيَّار. فعلى سبيل المثال يُبيِّن رادار مقياس الارتفاع مقدار علُو الطائرة في أثناء طيرانها، وهكذا يساعد الطيارين للحِفاظ على ارتفاع مناسب. وهناك وسيلة أخرى، هي رادار الطقس الذي يكشف العواصف القريبة، وبذلك يستطيع الطيَّارون تغيير المسارات لتجنب الطقس الرَّديء قَدر استطاعتهم. 






في الملاحة البحرية. يُستخدم الرَّادار على نطاق واسع بوصفه مساعِدًا للملاحة في أنواع عديدة من القوارب والسُّفن، من مركبة النُّزهة الصغيرة، إلى ناقلات النفط الضخمة. ويمكن لرادار السفينة ـ في الظروف الجويَّة الرَّديئة ـ تحديد أماكن السُّفن الأخرى والصخور والجبال الثَّلجية في الأوقات المناسبة لتجنُّب الحوادث. ويستطيع الملاح، عندما تكون السفينة قُربَ الشاطئ، تحديدَ مكان السفينة بوساطة أصداء الرَّادار من عواكس خاصّةٍ عائمة، أو من الجُزُر، أو من علامات أرضية أخرى. 

ويستخدم المسؤولون عن الميناء الرَّادار للتحكُّم في السّفن في الموانئ المزدحمة. فهم يتتبَّعون حركة جميع السُّفن في الميناء على شاشة الرَّادار التي تعطي ما يشبه صورة خريطة للميناء. وبوساطة الاتصالات الراديوية يستطيع هؤلاء المسؤولون توجيه السفن الدَّاخلة والخارجة من المَرْفأ بأمان في أيّ ظروف جوية. 

كذلك يمكن لمحطات حَرَس الشواطئ تتبُّع آثار السفن من خلال المُراقِبات الرَّادارية، ويستخدم حرس الشواطئ الرَّادار للبحث عن السُّفن المُدَوَّنة والمبلَّغ عن فقدها. 

في القوات المسلحة. للرادار استخدامات واسعة ومتعددة في القوات المسلحة، ومنها الاستخدامات الرئيسية التالية: 
1- الدِّفاع الجوي 
2- الدفاع الصَّاروخيّ 
3- المراقبة الفضائيّة 
4- الاستطلاع 
5- قياس المَدَى 
6- التحكُّم في نيران الأسلحة. 

المراقبة الفضائية تشمل استخدام رادارات فائقة القُدرة لكشف الأقمار الاصطناعيّة وتتبُّعها، وكذلك أيّ أهداف أخرى موضوعة في مدار حول الأرض. ولهذا الغرض تستثمر الولايات المتحدة وكندا شبكة تسمى نظام الكَشْف والمُلاحقة الفضائيّ. ويتضمن النظام ثلاث مُنشآت لنظام الدفاع الصاروخيّ، وثماني منشآت أخرى في مواقع مختلفة من العالم. ويُؤمِّن هذا النظام حوالي 20,000 مراقبة يومية لمئات الأهداف المَدَاريَّة (التي تدور حول الأرض). وتساعد البيانات الواردة من هذه المراقبات في تحديد هُوِيَّة أقمار الاستطلاع المستخدمة للتَّجَسُّس. 

رسم الخرائط بالرَّادار يُمْكن إجراؤه من طائرة، وهذه خريطة رادارية لمدينة فلاجستاف في ولاية أريزونا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، (على اليمين،) أُخذَت من ارتفاع 12,000م وتظهر المدينة كعنقود من الصُّور الصفراء. أمَّا شَكْل الأرض الضخم إلى يسار المدينة فهو جبل إلْدِن. 

الاستطلاع - تجميع المعلومات. يُستخدم الرَّادار لجمع المعلومات حول الاستعدادات التي تتخذها دولُ أخرِى للحرب. ويستطيع رادار رَسْم الخرائط المحمول في الطائرة أن ينتج خرائط تفصيلية للأرض، ويبيِّن المُنشآت العسكرية والتجهيزات. وتستطيع أنواع أخرى من الرَّادارات الحصول على معلومات مهمة عن النظم الصاروخية لدولة أخرى بمراقبة صواريخها أثناء تجارب الإطلاق. 

قياس المدى. يُستخدم الرَّادار غالبًا لفحص المَدَى بغرض التأكد من أداء التجهيزات العسكريّة. فعلى سبيل المثال تستطيع رادارات قياس المدى أن تَتتَبَّع بدقة طيران صاروخ جديد.فإذا لم يكن أداء الصاروخ كما هو متوقع، فيمكن لبيانات التَّتبُّع أن تساعد المُصَمِّم على تحديد الخطأ. 

في التحكم في سرعة المرور وتدفقه. تستخدم الشُّرطة في بعض الدُّول الرَّادار لتطبيق قوانين السرعة والتأكُّد من سرعة المَرْكبَات على الشوارع والطُّرق العامة. وتستطيع أجهزة رادارات الشرطة المتحرِّكة كَشْفَ المركبات المُسْرِعة من بعد حوالي 370م. وتبثُّ الإشارات الرَّادارية من الهوائي المُرَكَّب خارج مَرْكبة الشرطة. 






كيف يعمل الرَّادار 

كيف يعمل الرَّادار النبضي 
تختلف مجموعات الرَّادار في التَّصميم وفي الغَرض، ولكنَّها جميعًا تَعْمل على المبادئ العامة نفسها. وتُنْتج جميع الرَّادارات وتَبُث الإشارات على شكل موجات كهرومغنطيسية. ويمكن للموجات الرَّادارية أن تُكَوِّن موجات راديوية أو موجات ضوئيَّة. ومعظم مجموعات الرَّادار تَبُث موجات راديوية، ولكن قلّة منها تُسمَّى الرادارات الضَّوئية أو الرَّادارات اللِّيزَرِية تَبُثُّ موجات ضوئية. 

عندما تُرسل مجموعة الرَّادار الموجات الراديوية تصطدم هذه الموجات بالهدف وتنعكس، ويعود قسم من الموجات المنعكسة إلى مجموعة الرَّادار على المسار نفسه، الذي أُرسلت عليه. ويُشبه هذا الانعكاس، لدرجة كبيرة، ما يحدث عندما يَصْرُخ شخص في وادٍ جَبليّ، ويسمع صدى صرخته من الصخور القريبة. في هذه الحالة تنعكس الموجات الصوتية عِوضًا عن الموجات الراديوية أو الضَّوئية. 

وللموجات التي يُرْسلها الرَّادار تردد مُحَدَّد. ويُقاس تردد مثل هذه الموجة بوحدة تسمى ميجاهرتز. تساوي وحدة الميجاهرتز مليون هرتز (دورة بالثانية). وللموجات الراديوية تردُّدات منخفضة عن ترددات الموجات الضوئية، ومعظم الرَّادارات التي تبث على الموجات الراديوية تعمل على ترددات بين 1,000 ميجاهرتز و50,000 ميجاهرتز. وتعمل الرَّادارات الضوئية على ترددات أعلى بكثير، وبعضها يُولِّد موجات ضوئية ذات ترددات تصل إلى بليون ميجاهرتز. 

وتُصَمَّم مجموعات الرَّادارات، في أحوال عدة، لأغراض مختلفة وتعمل على تردُّدات مختلفة. وتكون الرَّادارات العاملة على ترددات منخفضة فعَّالة أكثر من تلك العاملة على ترددات مرتفعة في اختراق الغيوم والضَّباب والمطر، لذا تُستخدم بكثرة في الطائرات والسُّفن. ومن ناحية أخرى تُعْطي أجهزة الرَّادار ذات التَّردُّدات العالية، قياسات دقيقة وبهوائيات أصغر من تلك المُستخدمة في الرَّادارات ذات الترددات المُنخفضة. يستطيع الرَّادار الضوئي، على سبيل المثال، إنتاج إشارة ذات حزمة ضيِّقة للغاية من ليزر ذي قطر يبلغ فقط 1,3سم. وتكون الرَّادارات الضوئية مفيدة بصورة خاصة في مسح التضاريس القاسية، حيث يجب قياس النقاط البعيدة من خلال الفجوات بين الأشياء كالصخور الكبيرة والأشجار. 

وتختلف مجموعات الرَّادار أيضًا في كيفية إرسال الإشارات، وتصنف على هذا الأساس إلى نوعين عامَّيْن هما: 
1ـ الرَّادار النبضي وهو الأكثر شيوعاً 
يَبُثّ إشارات على شكل رشقات قويَّة متقطِّعة، أو نبضات، وتستمر هذه النَّبضات للموجات الرَّادارية بضعة أجزاء من المليون من الثانية. ولمجموعة الرَّادار النبضي هوائي واحد يستخدم بالتناوب لإرسال النبضات ولاستقبال أصدائها. 

ويمكن إيجاد المسافة إلى أحد الأهداف بقياس الزَّمن الذي تستغرقه الموجة الرَّادارية لتصل إلى هذا الهدف وتعود. وتسير الموجات الرَّادارية كبقية الموجات الكهرومغنطيسية بسرعة الضوء 299,792كم/ث. لذا فالموجة الرَّادارية التي تعود بعد ثانيتين تكون قد قَطَعت 599,584كم، أي 299,792كم في الذهاب إلى الهدف والمسافة نفسها في الإياب، وتحول مجموعة الرَّادار النبضي آليًا الزمن اللازم للذهاب والإياب إلى مسافة (بُعْد) نحو الهدف. 

ويَبُثُّ الهوائيُّ النبضات المَوْجيَّة في حزْمة ضيقة عالية التَّوجيه تُمكِّن مجموعة الرَّادار من تحديد اتجاه الهدف. ولا يستطيع عكس الموجات إلا الهدف الذي يقع في حجم الحزمة فقط. ويحدد الاتجاه الذي منه تنعكس الموجات موضِع الهدف. ويستطيع الرادار النبضي ملاحقة (تتبع) هدف، بإرسال متواصل لإشارات نبضية، وقياس مسافة الهدف واتجاهه في فترات منتظمة. ويستخدم هذا النوع من الرَّادار أيضًا لرسم خرائط رادارية من طائرة. ويمكن إنتاج الخريطة الرادارية بمسح حزمة نبضات فوق مساحة محددة، ورسم شدة الأصداء من كل اتجاه. وتظهر الأصداء في شكل صورة على شاشة الرادار، وتسجل على فيلم ضوئي. وتنتج الأهدافُُ، مثل الأبنية والجسور والجبال، صورًا لامعة، لأنها تعكس أصداء قويّة. 

2ـ الرَّادار ذو الموجة المستمرة 
يبث إشارة متواصلة عوضًا عن الرشقات القصيرة، ويوجد نوعان من الرَّادار ذي الموجة المستمرَّة، هما: 
1ـ رادار دوبلر 
2ـ رادار تضمين التردد. 
رادار دوبلر يستخدم بصورة رئيسيَّة للقياسات الدقيقة للسُّرعة، ويعمل على مبدأ تأثير دُوبلر، وهو تغيير على تردد الموجة تسببه الحركة. يرسل رادار دُوبلر موجة مستمرَّة بتردُّد ثابت، ويستخدم الهوائي نفسه في كلٍّ من الإرسال والاستقبال. وعندما تصطدم الموجة المُرْسَلة بهدف مُقترِب من الرَّادار، تنعكس الموجات عند تردد أعلى من التردد المرسل. وعندما يكون الهدف مبتعدًا عن مجموعة الرَّادار، فإن الموجة المرتَدَّة تصبح ذات تردُّدٍ أقلَّ، وكلّما كان الهدف أسرع في أيٍّ من الاتجاهين كان الفرق أكبر بين تردد الموجة المرسَلة وتردد الموجة المُنعكِسة. وبقياس الفَرقْ في التردُّد يحدد رادار دُوبلر سرعة الهدف المُراقَب. 

وتستخدم الشرطة رادار دُوبلر لكشف السائقين المُسرعِين. ويستخدمه الجنود لقياس سرعة الأهداف بغية توجيه نيران الأسلحة. 

رادار تضمين التردد يبث أيضًا إشارة مستمرَّة، إلاَّ أنه يزيد أو ينقص تردُّد الإشارة في فترات منتظمة. ونتيجة لذلك فإنّ رادار تضمين التردّد، خلافًا لرادار دوبلر، يُمْكِنُه تحديد المسافات لهدف ثابت أو متحرك. وفي الزمن الذي تصل فيه إشارة الرَّادار إلى الهدف وتعود، يكون تردُّد الهدف المرسل قد تغير. ويقاس الفرق بين تردّد الصدى وتردُّد المُرسل، ويحوّل إلى مسافة للهدف الذي ينتج الصدى. وكلّما كان الهدف أبعد ازداد الفرق بين الترددين. 
ويمكن استخدام رادار تضمين التردّد، مثل الرَّادار النَّبْضيّ، في رسم الخرائط، وفي الملاحقة. ويمكن استخدامه على الطائرات مقياسًا للارتفاع. 






أقسام مجموعة الرَّادار 

يتباين حجم مجموعة الرَّادار حسب استخدامها؛ فمجموعة الرَّادار التي تستخدمها الشرطة للكشف عن السيارات القريبة المُسرعة، يمكن حملها باليد، وتزن حوالي 18كجم. أمَّا وحدات الرَّادار الضخم المستخدم لدراسة الكواكب والأهداف الأخرى البعيدة، فتشمل أبنية كبيرة. ولبعض هذه الوحدات هوائيات يصل قُطْرها إلى 300م. 

وعلى الرغم من اختلاف المجموعات الرَّادارية في الحجم فهي متشابهة في أقسامها، وهذه الأقسام هي: 
1- المذُبذب : 
جهاز يُنتِج إشارة كهربائية ذات قدرة منخفضة بتردد ثابت. يحدد ترددُ المذبذب ترددَ عمل مجموعة الرَّادار. 

2- المضمِّن : 
في الرَّادار النَّبضي، مفتاح إلكترونيّ، يُوصِّل المرسل ويفصله بسرعة. وبذلك ينتج المُرسِل رشقاتٍ مَوْجيَّة قصيرة. وفي رادار تضمين التردد يغيّر المضمن الموجة المُرسلة باستمرار. وليس لرادار دوبلر مضمن. 

3- المرسِل: 
يعْمَل بوصفه مُكبِّرًا، إذ يأخذ الإشارة الكهربائية ذات القدرة المنخفضة، وينتج إشارة عالية القُدرة. فعلى سبيل المثال، ينتج مرسل الرَّادار النَّبضي، المستخَدم في التحكُّم في الملاحة الجوية، إشارة بقدرة قصوى تصل إلى عدة ملايين واط. 

4- مفتاح الإرسال والاستقبال : 
يُمكِّن استخدام هوائيّ واحد لكلٍّ من الإرسال والاستقبال. ويقود مفتاح الإرسال والاستقبال إشارات المُرسِل إلى الهوائي، ويمنع هذه الإشارات من التدفُّق إلى المستقبِل. والإشارات القويّة من المُرسِل قد تُتْلفُ المستقبِل الحسَّاس إذا دخلت فيه. وبعد إرسال الهوائي للموجة يوصل مفتاح الإرسال والاستقبال، المستقبِل إلى الهوائيّ. ويمكن هذا التوصيل المستقبِل من التقاط الأصداء القادمة. 

5- الهوائيّ : 
طبق هوائي كبير دوار يستخدم في محطات رادارية على خط الإنذار المبكر البعيد، وتمسح هذه العواكس ـ التي تعمل آليًا ـ السماء، للكشف عن الطيران المعادي. الهوائي. يُرسِل الإشارات الرَّادارية على شكل حزْمة ضيِّقة من الموجات الكهرومغنطيسية، كما يجمع الأصداء المُنعكسة. وحيث إن معظم وحدات الرَّادار الحديثة لها مفتاح إرسال واستقبال، فإنّها تستخدم الهوائيّ نفسه للإرسال والاستقبال. 
ويتكون النوع الشائع من الهوائيات من بوق مربوط في مقدمة صحن عاكس كبير يُسمَّى عاكسًا. ويطلق البوق الموجات الرَّادارية، فيركِّزها العاكس في حزْمة ضَيِّقة. ويدور هوائي الرَّادار، بحيث تنتشر هذه الحزمة حول محطة الرَّادار ماسحة الأهداف في جميع الاتجاهات. 
وتُستخدَم في مجموعات الرَّادار أنواع أخرى من الهوائيات تعمل عند تردُّدات منخفضة نسبيًّا أو عند ترددات عالية للغاية. ويستخدم الرَّادار الذي يَبُثُّ موجات راديويَّة منخفضة التردد هوائيات مصنوعة من أنابيب معدنية، أو قضبانًا تشبه الهوائيات الخارجية للتلفاز. وتستخدم في الرَّادارات الضَّوئيَّة، نبيطة مختلفة اختلافًا بيّنًا ترسل الموجات ذات التردُّد العالي كالضوء فوق البنفسجي أو الضوء المرئي أو الأشعة تحت الحمراء. وتشبه هذه الوسائل التلسكوب (المقراب) ولها عدسات زجاجية تُرَكِّز الموجات الخارجة في حزمة. 

6- المستقبِل : 
يأخذ الأصداء الضعيفة المتجمعة بوساطة الهوائيّ ويضخِّمها كثيرًا. والمُستقبِل حسَّاس لدرجة أنه يستطيع بسهولة كشف الأصداء ذات القدرة التي تقلّ عن واحد من المليون من الواط. ويرشِّح المستقبل أيضًا الضَّجيج والتَّداخلات الأخرى الملتقَطة من الهوائيّ. 

7- معالج الإشارة : 
تَمُرُّ الإشارة الواردة من المستقبل، في معظم وحدات الرَّادار، خلال معالج للإشارة قبل ذهابها إلى الشاشة. ويؤدي معالج الإشارة وظائف مختلفة في الرَّادارات المستخدمة لأغراض مختلفة، فهو يَحْجُبُ في بعض أنواع الرَّادارات الأصداء من أهداف كبيرة وثابتة، ويسمح فقط للأصداء من الأهداف الصغيرة المتحرِّكة لتصل إلى الشاشة. وبذلك يُمكِّن مُعَالج الإشارة عاملَ الرَّادار، من رؤية طائرة على سبيل المثال، على الرغم من أنَّ أصداء الطائرة تصل في وقت واحد مع أصداء أقوى بكثير صادرة من جبل. ويقوم الحاسُوب في كثير من أجهزة الرَّادار الحديثة مقام مُعالِج الإشارة. 






8- العارض (الشاشة) : 
يُقدِّم للعاملين في الرَّادار المعلومات المُحصَّلة عن هدفٍ ما. ولبعض مجموعات الرَّادار عارض بسيط. فرادارات دوبلر المحمولة التي تستخدمها الشرطة على سبيل المثال لها مقياس يشير إلى سُرعة عَرَبةٍ أو شاحنة، إلا أن معظم مجموعات الرَّادار ذات عارض أعقد، مؤلّف من أنبوبة أشعة مِهْبَطية، وهي صمام مُفرَّغ مُزَوَّد بعارض فلوريّ يشبه جهاز التلفاز. انظر: الصمام المفرغ. ويستطيع عارض أنبوبة الأشعة المِهْبَطية عَرْض المُعطيات الرَّادارية بأشكال عدَّة. 
والعارض الأكثر انتشارًا هو عارض مؤشِّر المَوْضِع السَّطْحيّ، ويزودنا بصُورةٍ تُماثل الخارطة للمنطقة الممسوحة بحزمة الرَّادار. ويوافق مركز الصورة موضع مجموعة الرَّادار. ومحيط العارض مدرج مثل البوصلة وذلك لقراءة الاتجاه. ويمكن أن تكون للعارض دوائر تنتشر من مركز الصُّورة إلى محيطها لتبيِّن المسافة بالميل أو الكيلومتر. وتَظْهَر الأصداء الرَّادارية في شكل نقاط مضيئة. ويعطي موضع النقطة بالنسبة لتدريج البوصلة اتجاه الهدف. وتبين مسافة النقطة من مركز الشاشة مقدار بُعْد الهَدَف. ويمكن تحديد سرعة الهدف بملاحظة الوقت الذي تستغرقه النقطة لتقطع مسافة معيَّنة على عارض الرَّادار. 
وتبيِّن أشكال أخرى من العوارض ارتفاع الهدف، ويستخدم هذا النوع من العوارض في مجموعات الرَّادار المصمَّمة للمساعَدة في توجيه الطائرة في أثناء الهبوط. 

9- الموقت: 
يؤَمِّن تشغيل مجموعة الرَّادار بكفاءة وسهولة. وتُوصِّل هذه النبيطة أجزاءً رئيسية لمجموعة الرَّادار بدقة وتفصلها في الوقت المناسب أوتوماتيًا، ويقوم الموقت بعمله هذا بإرسال إشارات تَحَكُّم إلى أقسام النِّظام المختلفة بتسلسل مناسِب. 

من موقع عرب ترون ..


----------



## رسام2 (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samier2005 (22 أبريل 2007)

موضوع رائع وشرح اكثر من رائع تسلم اخى الحربى


----------



## المهندس المرح (23 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شوان غازي (24 أبريل 2007)

سعيك مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد كبها (25 أبريل 2007)

thank you dear


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## بلال555 (20 مايو 2007)

finek alharbi anta fe valencienes wlla? goulia o rad 3lia ana yamkan 3raftak


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## م.الـحـربي (3 يونيو 2007)

اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين شاركوا بالموضوع .. وبالنسبه للاخ بلال انا من الكويت ..


----------



## ابن العميد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة الوحش (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم لكن حبذا لو تضع العناصر الالكترونية او الدارات بالتفصيل مع خالص مودتي


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وشرح اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سحر الشام (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمثير 

ولكن ألا يوجد مخططات عملية وتجارب ولوبسيطة على هذا الموضوع

وشكرا 

تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أختى
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.radartutorial.eu/index.en.html
شرح كامل لكل أجزاء الرادار ولو فيه أى جزء غامض رجاء اسألى و إن شاء الله ستجدى الإجابة


----------



## الدليمي المحب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال ارجو منك ان ترسل لي مواضيع عن التضمين وانواعها فوائدها وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل من فضلك ارسل لي على ***** muthnaalfahad*********** ,a;vh


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
طالما موضوع جديد رجاء وضعه كموضوع جديد وليس إضافة كمشاركة حتى يقرأه الجميع و تكون الأمور منظمة!!
ثانيا أنت تعلم ممنوع موضوع العناوين الشخصية فالهدف المصلحة العامة
ثالثا موضوع التضمين موجود هنا فقط ابحث أم حتى هذا كثير و يجب أن نرسلة على العنوان الخاص؟


----------



## يوسف محسن حسن (27 نوفمبر 2008)

:16:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ام قصر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فهد السعدون (14 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك اخونة م.الحربي


----------

